# A EF to EF-M TSE Adapter



## wickidwombat (Nov 7, 2012)

I was thinking there is enough room there to make an adapter from EF to EF-M mount that incorporates tilt shift functionality especially if it had AF pass through, might be another cool piece of kit edmika could build 
being able to use say a tokina 11-16 f2.8 with tilt shift functionality would be pretty cool on an EOS-M


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 8, 2012)

Have you tried a TS lens on your M via the adapter? If so, how much shift and tilt was possible?


----------



## bigbo (Nov 11, 2012)

I have the same perspective as you, let`s looking forward together.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 11, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Have you tried a TS lens on your M via the adapter? If so, how much shift and tilt was possible?



no not yet, I dont own one i need to borrow one and have a play


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 11, 2012)

a) yes that would be cool. There's already a lot of other T/S adapters for various lenses to Mirrorless systems (i've also got a few for MF lenses to my EF bodies)
b) But 'af passthrough' wouldn't work. AF works by looking at the relative phase-differences of the lightwaves coming through the lens. as far as I know, if the lightwaves aren't coming in at the right angle, AF would struggle (if you've ever used a tilt or shift lens, or lensbaby, you'll know it messes up the light-metering, same deal). But using contrast-detect in live-view works (for light metering at least). so maybe it might work for AF too (the contrast-detect af, not the phase-on-sensor). Still, I don't know what would be the point of a t/s lens with af...
At least being able to pass the aperture-closing signals through would be good, then any EF lens would be a t/s lens (no point on ef-s lenses). I was thinking that might be difficult to keep constant-rotation in the adapter, the wire links can't go around forever. But then I realised that normal TSE lenses so that anyway, so there's probably a way around it...


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 11, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I was thinking there is enough room there to make an adapter from EF to EF-M mount that incorporates tilt shift functionality especially if it had AF pass through, might be another cool piece of kit edmika could build
> being able to use say a tokina 11-16 f2.8 with tilt shift functionality would be pretty cool on an EOS-M



That's a really cool idea - the only drawback is that the image circle of FF lenses allows just a moderate shift displacement while staying in a good quality area of the lens. BUT: stopped down the 11-16 from tokina is useable for FF and a stopped down 2.8 24mm might be fine for larger shifts ...

But tilt? Great for macro, landscape, etc. ... and then the lens doesn't need a much larger image circle than APS-C for an APS-C sensor.

Or think about a deluxe lens baby like adaptor with three screws and a bellow and a fixed "normal" position ... infinite creativity which should be done for - let's say - 100$/EUR ...

@dr croubie: If you give the wires more room (helix) and if you use high quality material (5$ instead of 10ct) wires are o.k. ... or use a bluetooth connection between body mount and lens mount


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 11, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> a) yes that would be cool. There's already a lot of other T/S adapters for various lenses to Mirrorless systems (i've also got a few for MF lenses to my EF bodies)
> b) But 'af passthrough' wouldn't work. AF works by looking at the relative phase-differences of the lightwaves coming through the lens. as far as I know, if the lightwaves aren't coming in at the right angle, AF would struggle (if you've ever used a tilt or shift lens, or lensbaby, you'll know it messes up the light-metering, same deal). But using contrast-detect in live-view works (for light metering at least). so maybe it might work for AF too (the contrast-detect af, not the phase-on-sensor). Still, I don't know what would be the point of a t/s lens with af...
> At least being able to pass the aperture-closing signals through would be good, then any EF lens would be a t/s lens (no point on ef-s lenses). I was thinking that might be difficult to keep constant-rotation in the adapter, the wire links can't go around forever. But then I realised that normal TSE lenses so that anyway, so there's probably a way around it...



cool thanks for the info on b) i guess at least AF confirm and exif data transfer would be nice then, I would think the EF image circle onto the AP-C sensor and having the extra flange distance it would be a cool adapter to be able to turn any EF lens into a TS lens


----------

